# أيات عن الصلاة من الكتاب المقدس



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

"يَا رَبُّ، اسْمَعْ صَلاَتِي، وَأَصْغِ إِلَى تَضَرُّعَاتِي. بِأَمَانَتِكَ اسْتَجِبْ لِي، بِعَدْلِكَ" (سفر المزامير 143: 1)


َاسْمَعْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ صَلاَتَهُمْ وَتَضَرُّعَهُمْ وَاقْضِ قَضَاءَهُمْ" (سفر الملوك الأول 8: 45، 48؛ سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 6: 35؛ 6: 38)


"لِيَسْتَجِبْ لَكَ الرَّبُّ فِي يَوْمِ الضِّيقِ. لِيَرْفَعْكَ اسْمُ إِلهِ يَعْقُوبَ. لِيُرْسِلْ لَكَ عَوْنًا مِنْ قُدْسِهِ، وَمِنْ صِهْيَوْنَ لِيَعْضُدْكَ. لِيَذْكُرْ كُلَّ تَقْدِمَاتِكَ، وَيَسْتَسْمِنْ مُحْرَقَاتِكَ. سِلاَهْ. لِيُعْطِكَ حَسَبَ قَلْبِكَ، وَيُتَمِّمْ كُلَّ رَأْيِكَ" (سفر المزامير 20: 1-4)

"الرَّبُّ يُحَامِي عَنِّي. يَا رَبُّ، رَحْمَتُكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. عَنْ أَعْمَالِ يَدَيْكَ لاَ تَتَخَلَّ" (سفر المزامير 138: 8)

"اعلموا أن الرب يستجيب لصلواتكم إن واظبتم على الصوم والصلوات أمام الرب" (سفر يهوديت 4: 12)

"هذَا الْجِنْسُ لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ بِشَيْءٍ إِلاَّ بِالصَّلاَةِ وَالصَّوْمِ" (إنجيل متى 17: 21؛ إنجيل مرقس 8: 28)

"لاَ يَسْلُبْ أَحَدُكُمُ الآخَرَ، إِلاَّ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَلَى مُوافَقَةٍ، إِلَى حِينٍ، لِكَيْ تَتَفَرَّغُوا لِلصَّوْمِ وَالصَّلاَةِ، ثُمَّ تَجْتَمِعُوا أَيْضًا مَعًا لِكَيْ لاَ يُجَرِّبَكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ لِسَبَبِ عَدَمِ نَزَاهَتِكُمْ" (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 7: 5)

"نَحْنُ أَيْضًا.. لَمْ نَزَلْ مُصَلِّينَ وَطَالِبِينَ لأَجْلِكُمْ أَنْ تَمْتَلِئُوا مِنْ مَعْرِفَةِ مَشِيئَتِهِ، فِي كُلِّ حِكْمَةٍ وَفَهْمٍ رُوحِيٍّ، لِتَسْلُكُوا كَمَا يَحِقُّ لِلرَّبِّ، فِي كُلِّ رِضىً، مُثْمِرِينَ فِي كُلِّ عَمَل صَالِحٍ، وَنَامِينَ فِي مَعْرِفَةِ اللهِ، مُتَقَوِّينَ بِكُلِّ قُوَّةٍ بِحَسَبِ قُدْرَةِ مَجْدِهِ، لِكُلِّ صَبْرٍ وَطُولِ أَنَاةٍ بِفَرَحٍ، شَاكِرِينَ الآبَ الَّذِي أَهَّلَنَا لِشَرِكَةِ مِيرَاثِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ فِي النُّورِ، الَّذِي أَنْقَذَنَا مِنْ سُلْطَانِ الظُّلْمَةِ، وَنَقَلَنَا إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ ابْنِ مَحَبَّتِهِ، الَّذِي لَنَا فِيهِ الْفِدَاءُ، بِدَمِهِ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي 1: 8-14)


"لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا بِشَيْءٍ، بَلْ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ بِالصَّلاَةِ وَالدُّعَاءِ مَعَ الشُّكْرِ، لِتُعْلَمْ طِلْبَاتُكُمْ لَدَى اللهِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي 4: 6)



"وَاظِبُوا عَلَى الصَّلاَةِ سَاهِرِينَ فِيهَا بِالشُّكْرِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي 4: 2) ​


----------



## النهيسى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

"هذَا الْجِنْسُ لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ بِشَيْءٍ إِلاَّ بِالصَّلاَةِ وَالصَّوْمِ" (إنجيل متى 17: 21؛ إنجيل مرقس 8: 28)

شكرا جدا

للآيات الرائعه

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## christianbible5 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

> "وَاظِبُوا عَلَى الصَّلاَةِ سَاهِرِينَ فِيهَا بِالشُّكْرِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي 4: 2)


*صباح الخير...*
*روعة اختي الرب يبارك عمرك...*
*هلليلويا والرب معكم...*
*ميرسي كتير...*


----------



## روزي86 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> "هذَا الْجِنْسُ لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ بِشَيْءٍ إِلاَّ بِالصَّلاَةِ وَالصَّوْمِ" (إنجيل متى 17: 21؛ إنجيل مرقس 8: 28)​
> شكرا جدا​
> 
> للآيات الرائعه​
> ...


 

نورت يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *صباح الخير...*
> *روعة اختي الرب يبارك عمرك...*
> *هلليلويا والرب معكم...*
> *ميرسي كتير...*


 

ميرسي ليك علي زوقك

وصباحك زي العسل


----------

